# No Right Signal Light Or Brake Light On Ob



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

When leaving the campground last weekend, we noticed that the right signal light and right brake light were not working on the OB. All running lights work, as do the left signal light & brake light. What is the first thing I should be looking for in order to fix this problem?

Any thoughts??

Chery.l


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

watervalleykampers said:


> When leaving the campground last weekend, we noticed that the right signal light and right brake light were not working on the OB. All running lights work, as do the left signal light & brake light. What is the first thing I should be looking for in order to fix this problem?
> 
> Any thoughts??
> 
> Chery.l


I believe the signal and brake light are the same filament, so I'd check the bulb first. If it's good, check the contacts in the bulb socket with a voltmeter (with the signal turned on). If that shows nothing, I'd start working my way back from the seven pin socket at the truck. Also, check for corrosion in the bulb socket.

Doug


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

The standard tail lights are dual filiment bulbs - 1 filament is for the running light and the other would be for the brake/turn signal. Most likely, it is the bulb. I'd check that first. Check your tow vehicle to make sure that the brake and turn signal are working. If your turn signal in your tow vehicle is blinking at a normal rate as oppossed to faster than usual, most likely your tow vehicle is fine. Hope this helps. Phillip


----------



## watervalleykampers (Jan 16, 2007)

Ok, so DH changed the bulb and still had the same problem. Then he plugged the neighbours tent trailer into the truck, and no right signal light or brake light on the tent trailer. Must be a problem with the truck.


----------



## CrazyAboutOrchids (Aug 10, 2009)

We just went through this with our GMC; ended up being an issue with our turn signal on the steering column. It took a week, us going through the wiring, two mechanics at one shop going through both the tow vehicle and trailer and finally a dealer had it for two days and found the cause. Not a cheap fix.

You have already identified the issue as one belonging to your tow vehicle; have you checeked all your fuses? In my vehicle, I have fuse boxes in two locations and both contain fuses for trailering.


----------



## jdpm (Apr 12, 2007)

My bad! I didn't realize your tow vehicle was a Dodge Ram. We had the same problem on our 2006 Ram and it turned out to be the TIPM module which but be scanned/reset by the dealer. Takes 5 minutes and your dealer MAY do if for no charge. Hope this is helpful. Phillip


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

jdpm said:


> My bad! I didn't realize your tow vehicle was a Dodge Ram. We had the same problem on our 2006 Ram and it turned out to be the TIPM module which but be scanned/reset by the dealer. Takes 5 minutes and your dealer MAY do if for no charge. Hope this is helpful. Phillip


This will be part of the problem. When they reset it make sure it has the latest setting in the TIPM which should be 17.5 amp for a trip point.

Also once you get it reset check your trailer wiring for grounds before you reconnect your truck to the trailer or you may need to get the TIPM reset again. BTW it only can be reset 5 times before it locks out the reset.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

OR set the GPS to avoid right hand turns!!! JK, but I couldn't help myself!


----------

